# Ketamine sedation?



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have recently moved and called a nearby vet about getting OFA films done. However, they use ketamine as a sedative. 
Does anyone have experience with this?
Thanks!!!


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Ketamine is not terrible, but not what I would recommend...I would recommend Propofol. It is one of the safest drugs on the market and the half life is VERY short....they wake up almost instantly and without incident. The downside is that it is very expensive, but that would not bother me since it is far safer.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't mind the expense, but I think propofol is too short. I want them to make absolutely sure the radiographs are good and often they may need to re-take them. I'd hate for him to have to be re-anesthetized 45 minutes later.
I am just concerned about the ketamine because I did not think anyone used it anymore... not sure why though.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

House used it to fix his leg


----------

